# Trail lights LOVE THEM



## bonehead (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone used these? I love them for two reasons cheap and they work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why yes, I have, as have at least two others on the forum at least. Here was my official product review:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=28003&p=295691&hilit=crooked#p295691


----------

